# Seresto Collar



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

What are current thoughts on this? We just moved out to the boonies and I've already picked a few ticks off the dogs - never had this problem in the city. I read Seresto collars are most effective but that you can't use them on dogs that sleep in beds with humans? So that would rule that out. What are all you country folk doing for ticks?


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

*Bad reaction to Seresto collar*

Hi...

I'm not saying to use or not use this product. Please do a search on this site for Seresto collar and read what I wrote..my dog had a bad reaction to the Seresto collar.I was lucky enough to catch it early.

Your dog may not have a problem, I just wanted to share my expeience
(which happened September/14)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been using Seresto collars on my 4 dogs for 3 or 4 months now and none of them have had an averse reaction. It works very well, even my flea allergy dog isn't having any problems with fleas this fall, and normally, even using Frontline or Advantix, we have a bad allergic reaction to fleas in the fall and in the spring.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I switched to Seresto when my Golden got Lyme Disease twice while using Frontline (and he died from complications.) It was recommended by my vet as it can get wet and the Preventic collar cannot get wet. I have never seen a tick on my dog since using Seresto and I live in Connecticut which is heavy with ticks. My dog sleeps in bed with me and I have never heard that it was bad for that reason. My vet said it was actually safer than Preventic when it comes to dogs playing with each other and getting their mouths on a tick collar. It is amazing in my opinion!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I struggle so much with this because I really don't like to use ANY type of chemicals on my dogs (don't use it for house cleaning products, don't buy foods with pesticides, don't use them on the lawn, etc.) and we've been lucky not to have to in the city, but there are ticks everywhere here. I have to weigh whether it's safer to use the collar and hopefully prevent lyme disease (both in the dogs and in us) or not use the collar but also avoid the chemicals. My dad specializes in infectious diseases and the stories he's told me about chronic, treatment-resistant lyme disease are enough to scare the pants off me.


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 27, 2010)

We live in Old Lyme, CT the origin of TBD. We have no experience with Seresto collars but we've been using Scalibor collars on our dogs for more than ten years now. We've never had problems with ticks so far and no bad reactions. And, of course our fur kids sleep with us in the bed.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We used the Seresto collar this past summer...no fleas or ticks. No problem with any reactions.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a couple of threads you might want to read through.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rd/295258-soresto-collar-not-working-all.html


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/169690-seresto-flea-tick-collar.html


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention that our dogs sleep in bed with us, or at least start out in bed with us. I didn't see anything on the packaging that said that they shouldn't.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

We live in Roanoke, about 3 hours away from you, and the ticks here are bad too. I do not let Bentley run loose in the grass or weeds and he is only there in the short time we are out walking. We walk mostly in the street but also live in a rural area with lots of woods. I have used a seresto collar on him since June of 2014 and have not noticed any problem with him, allergy wise. I have not found any attached ticks on him but did see 4 tiny ones just crawling around on him one night after our walk. These were promptly put in the fire and I have not seen any since. I brush him twice a week and look for him as well as just check him over. He has had him lyme shots and I try to be proactive here. :wavey:


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been using Seresto collars for over a year on my three dogs. No ticks, no fleas and we are in the country surrounded by woods. I love them.


----------



## Tiff L (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm trying it out on my youngest. She has seizures when using other spot on flea products. Her vet said this was the advised product to use with epileptic dogs. So far, so good


----------

